# موسوعة الغذاء النباتي .....متجدد



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*حب الهال + نبتة الحلبة*















*نبتة الحلبة* 
 
 

 
 
** المحتويات والفوائد والاستعمالات:*
 - بذور  الحلبة غنية بالمواد الصمغية المفيدة للبشرة وهي تستعمل في صناعة المواد  الغذائية، فبذور الحلبة مغذية وغنية بالدهون. وهي تساهم في تحسين عملية  الهضم، تخفيف الأورام في الأمعاء وهي مفيدة في حالات القرحة ومشاكل الرئتين  ومفيدة ضد الحساسية ويتم وصفها لتخفيف أوجاع الظهر والإحساس بالتعب  والحلبة تحتوي على مادة السابونين التي تزيد إفراز الهرمونات الإستروئيدية  داخل الجسم.
 - مغلي الحلبة يساعد على "تشحيم" الأمعاء وعلى تنظيف الجسم من المواد السامة، وينفع أيضاً المرأة الحامل والمرضعة.

 ** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
 - نبتة الحلبة وأوراقها وبذورها تضاف إلى أنواع السلطة , وبودرة الحلبة تدخل في خليط وصفة الكاري الهندي وفي صنع الحلاوة.
 - أما زيت بذور الحلبة فيستعمل بديلاً عن شراب شجرة القيقب لأنه يتمتع بنفس النكهة.

 http://www.lovely0smile.com/Msg-6487.html


​


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*اليانسون + جوز الطيب*






*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- إضافة  إلى نكهته المميزة فإن اليانسون مفيد ضد التشنج مدر للبول، منشط للمعدة  وللجسم بشكل عام ومثير للشهوة الجنسية. فهو يزيل السوائل الإضافية المحبوسة  في الجسم ويطرد الغازات من الجهاز الهضمي ويخفف مشاكل عسر الهضم. وإضافة  إلى ذلك فإن اليانسون يخفف من حدة السعال ويساعد على إخراج البلغم لذلك  يدخل في بعض العقاقير المضادة للسعال.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- يستعمل  من اليانسون بذوره وأوراقه وهو يضاف إلى الخبز والحلويات وإلى الصلصة وبعض  المشروبات. ويضاف إلى اللحوم المطبوخة ويضاف إلى تركيبة جوز الطيب  والكمون.
- ورق اليانسون يتميز بنكهة حلوة شبيهة بعرق السوس، يضاف إلى السلطة والمخللات. في الدول العربية يشتهر اليانسون كشراب ساخن.






*جوز الطيب*





*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- غني  بنكهته، طارد للغازات، منشط ويستعمل كعلاج في حالات الضعف العام وأوجاع  البطن. وهو مفيد ضد التعقيدات التي تطال الكبد والطحال ومفيد لتطوير الشهية  ولتحسين عملية الهضم. وجوز الطيب يضاف إلى الحليب كعلاج للقلب والدماغ  والأعضاء التناسلية.
- جوز  الطيب يجب أن يتم تناوله بكميات قليلة لأنه في حال تناول كمية تفوق حجم  الملعقة الصغيرة منه يمكن أن يؤدي ذلك إلى حالات من التسمم، عوارضها  التقيؤ، الإستفراغ، الدوار والهلوسة.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- يمكن  شراؤه من محلات السمانة على شكل جوز كامل أو على شكل بودرة لكن الجوز  الكامل يعتبر أفضل لأنه يحافظ على الزيوت الطيارة ذات النكهة، التي تتعرض  للفقدان عندما يطحن ويحفظ.
- وجوز الطيب بشكل عام يمتاز بنكهة حلوة وحادة.
- بودرة  جوز الطيب تستعمل في تحضير الكاتون وأنواع الكاسترد، فطائر الفاكهة، الأرز  مع الحليب، الشوربا مع الكريمة، المشروبات الساخنة والمعكرونة مع الصلصة.
- كما تستعمل في بعض الأحيان في المخللات والأجبان والحلويات مثل الكرز والشوكولا.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الكمون + المردقوش*






*طريقة الإستهلاك:* 
- استعمل  ويستعمل في عدة حضارات وبلدان ويتواجد على شكل بذور أو بودرة. يدخل في  خلطة الكاري ويضاف إلى أطباق الحمص، الفاصوليا، الحساء، السلطة والمشاوي.
- نكهته قريبة إلى نكهة الجوزيات.





المردقوش





*طريقة الإستهلاك:* 
- يستعمل  المردقوش على نطاق واسع في بلدان حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط ويعرف منه عدة  أنواع. ويتواجد طازجاً أو مجففاً لكن الطازج هو الأفضل.
- يضاف  المردقوش إلى البندورة وأطباق الفطر، الباذنجان والكوسى وإلى أنواع  السلطة. كما أنه يخلط جيداً مع الثوم، الزعتر، البقدونس وزيت الزيتون ليضاف  إلى أنواع الطعام.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الكراوية أو الكمون الأرمني + الكزبرة*






*طريقة الاستهلاك:* 
- تمتاز الكراوية بنكهة قوية وغنية. في أوروبا تستعمل في المخللات، المعجنات، الأجبان وأطباق الخضار.
- في المطبخ العربي تستعمل مع الحبوب والبقول وفي الأطباق التقليدية.
- ينصح بإضافتها إلى الطعام بعد طبخه لأن الحرارة يمكن أن تعطيها طعماً حراً.



*الكزبرة*







*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- الكزبرة مدرة للبول، مساعدة ضد التشنج، طاردة للغازات مبردة ومنشطة للمعدة.
- استخدمت  منذ آلاف السنين كمساعد للجهاز الهضمي، مطهر للدورة الدموية ومقو للقلب  إضافة إلى كونها طاردة للغازات ومخففة لعسر الهضم، التقيؤ والغثيان.
- ورق الكزبرة يستعمل للتخلص من الحرقة أما بذورها فتغلى وتشرب قبل نصف ساعة من تناول الطعام لتسهيل عملية الهضم.

** طريقة الاستعمال:*
- تستعمل مع الأطباق الحارة مع أنها ذات مفعول مبرد. تدخل في الأطباق المكسيكية والهندية الغنية بالكاري والحر.
- وتدخل أيضاً في الأطباق العربية (اللبنانية خاصة). تضاف إلى السلطة والصلصة والحساء لإعطائها نكهة خاصة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*القرفة + الكاري*





*طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- متوفرة في المحلات على شكل بودرة يمكن شراؤها عند الحاجة، ولا يستحسن تخزينها في المنزل كي لا تفسد.
- تضاف  القرفة إلى الفطائر والمعجنات وإلى الفواكه والحلويات (المهلبية)  والكريمات وإلى أنواع الأرز. كما تضاف إلى اللحوم المنقوعة وتلك المحضرة مع  الخضار.
​ 
 
 
 
 *الكاري*
 
 




 
 
 *الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- يساهم في زيادة التعرق فيلعب دور المكيف الطبيعي لتبريد الجسم (بعد أن تتبخر الرطوبة).
- الكاري من البهارات المشهورة في البلدان الحارة وهو يساعد في تطهير الرأس والأنف خلال فترة الرشح.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يباع الكاري في الأسواق مخلوطاً مع 10 إلى 20 نوع من الأعشاب والبذور والبهارات الأخرى، وتختلف الخلطة من بلد إلى آخر.
- من  مكونات الخلطة: الحر المطحون، القرفة، الهال، الكمون، ورق الكاري، الثوم،  الزنجبيل، النعنع، الفلفل، الملح، الخردل، الحلبة، جوز الطيب، القرنفل  وغيره.
- يضاف الكاري إلى لحم الغنم وإلى الطبخات التي يدخلها الدجاج واللحم.​


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*السوس*






* طريقة الاستهلاك:* 
- السوس حلو المذاق مع نكهة نفاذة. يباع في الأسواق كعرق كامل أو مقطع أو على شكل بودرة.
- بودرة  السوس تستعمل في كوكتيل الفاكهة، وتضاف إلى الطعام لتحسين نكهته. كما أن  نكهة السوس تدخل في معظم المشروبات الغازية وفي البوظة، الملبس، الكاتو  والحلويات بشكل عام.
- وعلى وجه الخصوص فإن نكهة السوس تدخل في حبوب المص المنشطة، المدرة للبول، المضادة للتدخين وفي بعض الأدوية خاصة أدوية السعلة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الزعفران*






*طريقة الاستهلاك:* 
- يتواجد الزعفران في المحلات على شكل خيوط أو على شكل مسحوق (بودرة). والزعفران الأفضل هو ذلك الذي يكون على شكل خيط كامل.
- الزعفران  الأصلي يمتاز برائحة خاصة فهو عطر وذو نكهة قوية، طعمه يميل إلى المر.  تكفي منه كمية قليلة لإعطاء الطبخ نكهة كافية ولوناً مميزاً.
- يستعمل الزعفران في الأطباق الإسبانية "بايلاّ"، كما يستعمل في الحساء، أطباق الأرز، أنواع البسكويت والكاتو والحلويات.

** **ملاحظة:* لأن الزعفران الأصلي غالي الثمن، غالباً ما يجري خلطه مع نوع آخر من الزعفران الشعري فيباع في السوق مغشوشاً.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الحبق*








*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- مفيد ضد التعفن وضد التشنج، يفتح الشهية للطعام. وهو طارد للغازات مساعد على تسريع الحيض ومنشط للمعدة.
- استعمله الطب التقليدي مرطباً، مضاداً للتسمم، مهدئاً للأعصاب وضد المغص ومشاكل المعدة والجهاز الهضمي بشكل عام.
- الشاي المحضر من أوراق الحبق يفيد في حالات التقيؤ وأوجاع البطن الناتجة عن الغازات وفي حالات الديزنتاريا.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- نكهته  غنية ورائحته حادة. يستعمل عادة مع الأطباق التي تحتوي على البندورة (مثل  البيتزا). ويستعمل مع أعشاب أخرى تضاف إلى السلطة والخبز. ويضاف إلى خلطة  الكبة اللبنانية.
- أوراقه يجب أن تكون طازجة أو مجففة، وإذا ما أردنا حفظها فعلينا وضعها في أوعية حيث يضاف إليها الزيت بكميات قليلة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*البابونج*






*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- من  فوائد مغلي البابونج تخفيف عوارض ارتفاع حرارة الجسم، آلام الأمعاء  والتهاب المفاصل والإسهال. وهو مناسب جداً للأطفال لأنه يخفف الآلام  الناتجة عن المغص والأسنان.
- ويمكن  استعمال خلاصة البابونج موضعياً لمعالجة الحروق الناتجة عن التعرض لأشعة  الشمس، ولمعالجة الطفح الجلدي الناتج عن استعمال الحفاضات عند الأطفال، أي  لتحسين وضع البشرة.
- ويدخل البابونج في صناعة مستحضرات غسيل الشعر (الشامبو) لأنه يفتح لون الشعر ويحافظ على شقاره.
- والجدير  بالذكر أن طب الأعشاب لا ينصح بالإكثار من تناول البابونج من قبل النساء  الحوامل لأنه يؤدي إلى ارتخاء الرحم، كما تجدر الإشارة إلى أن البعض يعاني  من حساسية ضد البابونج.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- تستعمل زهرة البابونج كشراب مغلي "شاي" أو منقوع، كما وأنها تضاف إلى أنواع السلطة لزيادة نكهتها.
- الزهور  الطازجة أو المجففة تحتوي على معظم الفوائد الطبية للبابونج وللحصول على  منافعه ينصح بتناول كوب إلى ثلاثة أكواب يومياً وإذا ما زادت الكمية فقد  تعطي مفعولاً عكسياً.
- أما  المقادير التي تستعمل لتحضير مغلي البابونج فهي عبارة عن ملعقتين أو ثلاث  ملاعق صغيرة لكل كوب ماء تغلى وتترك لمدة عشر أو عشرين دقيقة قبل شربها لكي  يتم الحصول على فوائدها الطبية.
- ويضاف البابونج إلى عدة أنواع من المشروبات الحلوة والمرة وإلى الحلويات لإعطائها نكهته.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*اكليل الجبل*








*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- إن  اكليل الجبل الذي ينتمي إلى أسرة النعناع يحتوي على مواد دهنية ضرورية  تساعد على تخفيف المشاكل العصبية، آلام الرأس ومشاكل سوء التنفس. واكليل  الجبل يحسن عمل الكبد والمرارة، يقوي عضلات المعدة، يحسن الدورة الدموية  ويرفع ضغط الدم. وهو إلى ذلك مدر للبول، يخفف عوارض الروماتيزم وداء النقرس  ومشاكل الحصى في الكلى.
- اكليل  الجبل مثله كمثل الزعتر يمكن أن يستهلك مغلياً كشراب منفرد أو مضافاً إلى  الشاي. وهو يحتوي على دهون أساسية ضرورية للصحة وله مفاعيل على الشعر يزيل  القشرة، يخفف التجاعيد ويساعد على النمو وعلى شفاء الحروق (ينظف ويطهر).
- وقد استعمل اكليل الجبل أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية كبخور لتخفيف نسبة الجراثيم في الهواء.
- ثم إن اكليل الجبل غني بالكلسيوم السهل الإمتصاص فهو لذلك مفيد للجهاز العصبي. وهو غني جداً بالفيتامين A والألياف.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- يحتوي  إكليل الجبل على زيت الكافور الذي يعطيه نكهة ورائحة طيبتين. أوراقه مسننة  يمكن استهلاكها طازجة شرط فرمها أو هرسها ثم إضافتها إلى الطعام.
- يمكن حفظ النبتة داخل قنينة من الزيت واستعمالها عند الحاجة. أما أزهار اكليل الجبل الزرقاء فيمكن إضافتها إلى السلطة.
- لإكليل  الجبل عدة استعمالات أهمها: إضافته إلى الخبز، اللحوم، المربيات  والحلويات. ويستعمل اكليل الجبل مضافاً إلى خلطة من عدة أصناف من الأعشاب  مثل الزعتر، البقدونس، الكزبرة والكرات.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الكاكاو والشوكولا*





** المحتويات:*
- دلت  الدراسات الحديثة على أن الكاكاو يحتوي على فلافونات وفيتوكيماويات تتحول  إلى مواد مانعة للأكسدة خلال عملية تحويل الكاكاو إلى شوكولا والفلافونات  تخفف عملية تخثر الدم التي تؤدي أحياناً إلى الجلطة وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن  الكاكاو يحمي الجسم من تأكسد الكولسترول الضار (LDL) لأن تأكسده هو الذي يسبب المشاكل القلبية.
- والكاكاو  غني بمادة الفنيل اتيلانين التي يحتاجها الجهاز العصبي للإحساس بالهدوء  ولإستثارة المشاعر العاطفية (وهو غني أيضاً بمعدن المغنيزيوم الذي يؤدي نفس  الدور) لذلك يهدي الشباب ألواح الشوكولا إلى حبيباتهم. (هذه المنافع  موجودة في الشوكولا الأسود الذي يحتوي على 70% من الكاكاو).
- والشوكولا  الغني بالعناصر المعدنية والمواد المضادة للأكسدة غني أيضاً بالسكر  والدهنيات لذلك لا يجوز الإكثار من تناوله فيكفي تناول 40 غراماً من  الشوكولا يومياً للحصول على كامل منافعه الصحية.
- ولأن  أكثر من 50% من السعرات الحرارية المتواجدة في الشوكولا مصدرها الدهون  المشبعة فإن تناول الشوكولا يجب أن يترافق مع الحذر من قبل أولئك الذين  يعانون من البدانة أو مرض السكري.
- أما  المدمنون على الشوكولا فيمكنهم أن يستبدلوه بمسحوق الكاكاو الذي يتمتع  بنفس الطعم والنكهة مع سعرات حرارية أقل (يمكن أن يضاف مسحوق الكاكاو إلى  كوب من الحليب الخالي الدسم).

** الأصناف والفوائد والإستعمالات:*
* تعرض للبيع عدة أنواع من الشوكولا أهمها:
1- الشوكولا ذو اللون الغامق غير المحلى ويمتاز بنكهة جيدة وطعم مر.
2-  الشوكولا المر المحلى لونه أسمر داكن وهو غني بنكهته ويصنع في غالبيته من  دبس الشوكولا وهو غني بكمية الكاكاو، يمكن أن يضاف إليه الحليب.
3- الشوكولا نصف المحلى هو الشوكولا الذي تضاف إليه كمية من الحليب ويستعمل في وصفات الحلوى.
4- الشوكولا بالحليب وهو الأكثر حلاوة بين أنواع الشوكولا، لونه بني فاتح.
5- الشوكولا الأبيض ويحتوي على زبدة الكاكاو التي تعطيه النكهة اللذيذة.
- أما  بودرة الكاكاو فتستخرج من دبس الكاكاو بعد إزالة زبدة الكاكاو الغنية  بالحريرات حيث أن ملعقة كبيرة واحدة من هذه الزبدة تحتوي على 15ك. كالوري  وغرام من دهون الشوكولا.
- الشوكولا  هو الحلو المفضل في عصرنا حيث يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة. ويدخل في تركيب آلاف  الأصناف من الحلويات من الكاتو إلى الكستر والموس والبسكويت والوايفر  والكاراميل ومع اللوز والزبيب والفواكه المجففة والمحشية وما شابه.
- يحفظ  الشوكولا في مكان بارد بعيداً عن الضوء ويمكن حفظه لعدة شهور وصولاً إلى  السنة. وعند تعرضه للحرارة تظهر عليه اشارات بيضاء لكنها لا تؤثر على  نكهته. ويمكن حفظ الشوكولا في الثلاجة شرط تغليفه بعازل بلاستيكي لمنع  تعريضه للرطوبة. ولتذويب الشوكولا يجب وضعه في إناء يحتوي على ماء مغلي  وتجنب تعريضه مباشرة للنار وإلا احترق ولم يذب.
- والجدير ذكره أن الشوكولا غذاء ممتاز للراغبين في زيادة وزنهم.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الشاي*



 
** المحتويات:*
- تحتوي  أوراق الشاي التي يتم شربها بعد غليها في الماء، على حوالي مئة وثلاثين  عنصراً كيميائياً تؤلف المواد الدباغية، الكافيين، الكاتيين، التيوفيلين،  المواد الصمغية، الزيوت الطيارة، الخمائر، حمض التنيك والفيتامينات. أما  بذور الشاي فتحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الزيوت الدهنية. المواد الدباغية  والكافيين تعطي الشاي طعمه القابض، أما رائحته المميزة فيعود سببها إلى  الزيوت الطيارة فيه.
- والكافيين في الشاي يساعده على أن يكون شراباً منعشاً.
- لم  تعثر التحاليل على دهن أو كولسترول في الشاي، أما حريراته فتكاد لا تذكر،  وكذلك البروتين والكربوهيدرات والألياف. ويحتوي الشاي على كميات قليلة من  المنغنيز، الصوديوم، البوتاسيوم، الكلسيوم، السليكون، الفوسفور، الفليور،  اليود، النحاس والذهب، كما يحتوي على الفيتامينات B3, K,B2,B1,C وحمض البانتوثنيك.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- شراب  الشاي هو الأكثر انتشاراً وشعبية على وجه الأرض. يعتبر ثاني أهم مشروب بعد  الماء. وصفه القدماء لعلاج الرشح، الربو، آلام الرأس، أمراض القلب  والشرايين وأمراض كثيرة أخرى.
- ولأن  الشاي يشربه أناس من مختلف الخلفيات الحضارية، من مناطق متنوعة من حيث  المناخ والمستوى المعيشي، فإن تحضيره وشربه يتمان بطرق مختلفة.
- في آسيا الوسطى مثلاً يدخل في شراب الشاي الملح والدهن والحليب (أو الملح فقط).
-أما  الاهتمام الأكبر والأغنى بطرق تحضير الشاي فإنه يتم في الصين واليابان  (لكن دون إضافات عليه). في اليابان والصين يستعمل زيت الشاي وفي مناطق أخرى  يستعمل الشاي المغلي لتحسين طعم السمك المملح.
- الطب الشعبي والطب العلمي كلاهما ينصح بالشاي للذين يعانون من مشاكل قلبية، آلام في الرأس أو ضعف وانهاك.

-وقد  أكدت الأبحاث أن الشاي ينشط عمل قشرة الدماغ، يرفع ضغط الدم ويوسع المجاري  الدموية، وله تأثير حسن على الجهاز التنفسي، وهو مدر للبول. وللشاي تأثير  مضاد للتسمم فهو يعطل، بفضل المواد الدباغية الموجودة فيه مفعول بعض المواد  السامة لذلك يعتبر مفيداً في حالات التسمم. وقد تم اكتشاف خواص مضادة  للإشعاعات في الشاي وقدرات على تنشيط عملية تكوين الدم.
- وكخلاصة  مختصرة نقول أن الشاي يحفظ سلامة الأوعية الدموية ويدفع الإصابات القلبية  لأنه وبفضل حمض التنيك وغيره من المواد التي تدخل في تركيب الشاي يحد من  تشكل الكولسترول والدهنيات على جدران الشرايين. لذلك يمكن اعتبار شاربي  الشاي أكثر اطمئناناً لجهة سلامة القلب.
- وفي  الشاي مواد مضادة للسرطان، فقد أثبتت التجارب المخبرية أن الشاي قد ساعد  في إبطاء تطور سرطانات الجلد والمعدة والرئتين عند الفئران. وللشاي نشاط  مضاد للفيروسات والبكتريا.

- وأخيراً لابد من التنبيه إلى أن الإفراط الزائد عن حده في تناول الشاي قد يؤثر على الجهاز الهضمي.
- هناك  عدة أصناف من الشاي تعرض للبيع وهي عائدة إلى نفس الأصول لكنها تختلف في  طريقة المعالجة. في البداية يتم إنتاج الشاي الأخضر، ويزداد سواد الشاي  كلما طالت عملية تخميره مما يفقده بعضاً من منافعه.
- الدراسات  الإحصائية أفادت أن الشعوب التي تشرب الشاي أقل تعرضاً لمشاكل القلب  والشرايين لأن الشاي يخفف من تخثر الدم وينظم نسبة الدهن فيه.
- كما  أفادت دراسة أجريت في اليابان أن الشاي المضاد للأكسدة يخفف نسبة الإصابة  بالسرطان. والشاي الأسود المضاد للفيروسات يحمي من تسوس الأسنان لأنه غني  بمعدن الفليورايد (يكفي لذلك شرب كوبين أو ثلاثة في اليوم).

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- لكي  نحصل على منافعه الصحية يقتضي شرب الشاي ما بين ثلاث إلى خمس مرات يومياً  (الشاي الأخضر أو الأسود الخالي من الكافيين). ينقع الشاي الأخضر بالماء  المغلي 3 إلى 5 دقائق للحصول على منافعه الصحية. أما الشاي الأسود فيغلى في  الماء لكي يتم تحريره من المواد الفلافونية التي هي عبارة عن مواد فينولية  تخفف قدرة الجسم على امتصاص الحديد، لذلك ينصح بعدم شرب الشاي مع الوجبات  الأساسية (وحتى بعد أقل من ساعة من تناول الوجبة).
- للتخلص  من الكافيين يمكن الحصول على أوراق الشاي الطازجة وحفظها في مكان بعيد عن  الرطوبة والضوء. كما ينصح بعدم شرب أول كوب من الشاي لأنه أغنى بالكافيين.  يشرب الشاي ساخناً أو بارداً (مع ثلج) وتضاف إليه محسنات النكهة مثل الحامض  أو الحليب أو السكر، ويدخل الشاي في بعض الوصفات والطبخات وأنواع الخبز  والكمبوت والبوظة وغيرها.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الزيتون*



 
​** المحتويات:*
- يحتوي  ثمر الزيتون على كثير من الدهن (الزيوت الدهنية) غير الضار وفيه كثير من  الزيوت الطيارة (خاصة في أوراقه وأغصانه) وفيه بروتين وأملاح معدنية وسكر  ومواد بكتينية وألياف. أهم المواد المعدنية في الزيتون هي الكلسيوم،  الصوديوم والحديد. أما أهم الفيتامينات المتواجدة في ثماره فهي الفيتامين A والفيتامين B.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- يكاد  لا يخلو من الزيتون منزل شرقي أو سفر عامرة، ومن زيوته أيضاً. فهو محسن  للشهية، مغذ ومقو للمعدة. وتلجأ إلى زيت الزيتون كامرأة تعرض طفلها للنفخة  وكل عجوز تساقط شعره، وهو يستعمل كملين للمعدة ومفتت للحصى ومدر للصفراء  كما أن له وظائف علاجية ضد مرض السكري وضد الروماتيزم، والزيتون مع مشتقاته  مفيد ضد التسمم، الإمساك، أمراض الحصى في المرارة والتهابات المعدة  والأمعاء.
- وينصح  بتناول الزيتون في حالات أمراض الكبد، المعدة والأمعاء، فرط الضغط عند  الحوامل، نقص النمو في بذرة الحيوانات المنوية، خطر الولادة المبكرة وفي  حالات سوء الهضم وغير ذلك.
- الطب  العلمي الحديث وجد في الزيتون منافع لا تحصى. وقد لاحظ الباحثون أن الشعوب  التي تكثر من استهلاك الزيتون أقل معاناة من أمراض القلب والأوعية  الدموية. والزيتون غني بالفيتامين E  ويحتوي على مركبات الفينوليك كما يحميه من خطر تأكسد الخلايا وهو يحمي  الجسم من خطر الجلطة والسكتة القلبية وارتفاع الكولسترول وتخثر الدم  وانخفاض ضغط الدم (غني بالصوديوم). لأن زيت الزيتون غني بالأحماض الدهنية  الأحادية غير المشبعة فإنه مع مرور فترة من استهلاك زيت الزيتون باعتدال  يمكن أن تخف نسبة الكولسترول الضار (LDL) وتزيد نسبة الـ (HDL) في الجسم.
- إضافة إلى ذلك فإن الزيتون يقوي مناعة الجسم ويحميه من الإلتهابات والأمراض المختلفة. والزيتون الغني بالفيتامين E يؤخر عوارض الشيخوخة ويسهل عوارض انقطاع الطمث المزعجة. والمعروف أن الفيتامين E ضروري لتقوية العضلات وتكاثر الكريات الحمراء وهو يسهل عمل الهرمونات ويرفع درجة الخصوبة في الإنجاب. والفيتامين E يرفع نسبة الكولاجين (بروتين ليفي) في أنسجة المفاصل والجلد.
- وبفضل غناه بالفيتامين E  فإن الزيتون ينظم تقلصات الأمعاء ويخفف مشاكل الجهاز الهضمي مثل تكاثر  الغازات، عسر الهضم، الحرقة، الإمساك وغيره. كل هذه العوارض تحتاج إلى زيت  الزيتون الذي يخفف أيضاً من آلام القرحة ومن حدة السعال والتهاب الحنجرة.
- وتفيد  الدراسات الإحصائية أن الشعوب التي تعتمد على زيت الزيتون (كشعوب الشرق  الأوسط) هي أقل تعرضاً للإصابة بالسرطان وأقل تعرضاً للمشاكل العقلية عند  تقدم العمر.

- لقد  ظلمت بعض النظريات الطبية الغربية الزيتون لفترة من الزمن عندما اعتبرت  زيوته مسؤولة عن التسبب بارتفاع نسبة الكولسترول إلى أن ثبت العكس وثبتت  براءة زيت الزيتون من ذلك لأن الدهن الموجود في زيت الزيتون من النوع  المفيد الذي يخفض نسبة الكولسترول الضار.
- أما  أوراق الزيتون التي تحتوي على زيوت طيارة ذات طعم ورائحة مميزين فإنها  مفيدة في حالات التهابات اللثة والحلق، وتساعد على تضميد الجروح والتقرحات.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- يفضل شراء الزيت غير المكرر واختيار النوع الذي لا يتعرض للحرارة خلال التصنيع لأن الحرارة تخفف من نسبة الفيتامين E. وأثناء حفظه ينصح بوضعه في زجاجات ذات لون داكن ووضعها في مكان بعيد عن الضوء والحرارة.
- زيت الزيتون يستعمل في الصلصات وأنواع السلطة كما يمكن استعماله في الطبخ والقلي فهو لا يتحول إلى مادة سامة للجسم كما يعتقد البعض.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الزنجبيل*



 
** المحتويات:*
- يحتوي  الزنجبيل على زيوت طيارة (سينيول، اوليورزين، جنجرول) ويحتوي على زيوت،  تانين، ألياف ومركبات آزوتية كما أن فيه بروتينات، كربوهيدرات وعناصر  معدنية مثل البوتاسيوم والمغنيزيوم. وفي مائة غرام من الزنجبيل يوجد 69ك.  كالوريمن الطاقة، 1,73غ من البروتين، 1غ من الألياف.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- تعتبر  كل أجزاء الزنجبيل نافعة وتستعمل في صناعة الأدوية وفي المطبخ. والمعروف  أن الأدوية المستخرجة من الزنجبيل تقضي على أنواع من البكتريا منها  البكتريا المهيجة للقرحة، الأستربتوكوك (أو المكوّر العقدي)، جرثومة السل،  مكوّرة الرئة والمكورة العنقودية.
- منقوع  الزنجبيل مفيد ضد الفطريات أما مغلي الزنجبيل فيستعمل في حالات الرمد  (التراخوما)، التهاب اللوزتين، كما يستعمل لتحسين الذاكرة، لتقوية الجسم،  ضد الأوجاع، ضد الربو، ضد إصابات الجهاز العصبي، ضد التقيؤ، حصر البول،  الإسهال والنفخة.
- في  هذه الحالات ينصح بتناول مسحوق الزنجبيل بمعدل 0,3-1,5 غرام 3 مرات  يومياً. ويعتبر مغلي الزنجبيل فعالاً ضد التقيؤ ومفيداً ضد التهاب الفم كما  يعتبر مهدئاً جيداً.
- والزنجبيل  مفيد في حالات التهاب المفاصل، الصداع، التصلب والورم، الحرقة وانتفاخ  البطن، وهو كما البصل والثوم يساعد على تسييل الدم والحؤول دون تشكل  التخثرات فيه، وهو يساعد على التخلص من الدوار. ويستعمل الزنجبيل كعلاج ضد  التقيؤ والغثيان أثناء السفر (لكن ليس للحوامل).
- إن مغلي جذور الزنجبيل شراب معرق يساعد الجسم على التخلص من نفاياته السامة عن طريق التعرق. وهو يساعد على إخراج البلغم. 
- الطب  الصيني ينصح باستعمال مغلي الزنجبيل لتخفيف عوارض السعال والرشح لأنه يعطي  الجسم كمية من الدفء. وتفيد الدراسات الحديثة إلى أن الزنجبيل أشد فعالية  من البصل والثوم في تخفيف خطر حصول تخثر في الدم وبالتالي في تخفيف خطر  حدوث الجلطة والسكتة القلبية.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يستعمل  الزنجبيل طازجاً أو مجففاً، ويمكن إيجاده مخللاً أو مكبوساً مع السكر.  الزنجبيل الطازج يحفظ في البراد لعدة أسابيع كما يمكن وضعه في الثلاجة.  الطازج منه أشد فعالية من المجفف، ويستعمل من الزنجبيل الجزء الموجود تحت  الأرض (العنق).
- في  حالات التقيؤ يكفي تناول نصف ملعقة أو شرحة صغيرة من الزنجبيل، أما في  حالات عوارض الروماتيزم فيجب تناول 50 غرام من الزنجبيل المطبوخ أو تناول  خمس غرامات من الزنجبيل الطازج يومياً ولمدة ثلاثة أشهر لتخفيف العوارض.  لكنه يجب الانتباه إلى أن الزنجبيل قد يسبب لبعض الأجسام الحساسة ورماً في  الحويصلة لذلك يجب توخي الحذر أثناء تناوله.
- ولأن  نكهته حادة فإنه يعطي نكهة مميزة للصلصة مع الكاري وللطبخ الصيني. في  الغرب يدخل الزنجبيل في الحلويات والخبز والبوظة وفي بعض أنواع السلطة ومع  سلطة الفاكهة الطازجة.
- ولأن  نكهته تغني عن الإفراط في إضافة السكة والملح إلى الطعام لذلك يستحسن من  قبل متبعي حمية تخفيف الملح وحمية تخفيف السكر مثلاً (في حلويات الدايت).


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الخل*



​ ** أنواع الخل:*
1- خل التفاح:  ربما كان الأشهر بين أنواع الخل تسميته تدل على مصدره فهو يستخرج من  التفاح. لونه فاتح وطعمه جارح، يستعمل في أنواع الصلصة والسلطة كما يستعمل  لنقع اللحمة. يحتوي على نسبة 5% من حمض الأستيك.
2- الخل البلسمي:  يستخرج من العنب. يمزج عصير العنب مع خل العنب ويحفظ في براميل خشبية فيتم  الحصول على مزيج ذي نكهة جيدة. فيدخل في تركيب الصلصة المعدة لتضاف إلى  السلطة مع زيت الزيتون. لونه أسود يحتوي على 6% من الحموضة أما نكهته فحلوة  وهو من أطيب أنواع الخل.
3- خل الشعير: يصنع من حب الشعير الناضج والمجفف. نكهته قوية وهو لذلك لا يستعمل في السلطة بل يضاف إلى أنواع الكبيس ويضاف إلى البصل وغيره.
4- خل الأرز: يستقطر  من الأرز وله نكهة حادة لكنها أقل حدة من خل التفاح، وفيه بعض الحلاوة.  يستعمل في المطبخ الياباني لتحضير السوشي، وفي بعض الصلصات والأطباق  المكبوسة. خل الأرز يضاف إلى جبنة حليب الصويا ويستعمل في تتبيل سلطات  البقوليات والحبوب.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- استعمل  الخل منذ آلاف السنين للإستفادة من منافعه الصحية (خاصة وأنه معقم). وقد  تمت الإستعانة به ضد التهاب المرارة وضد الأمراض الجلدية ولمعالجة الجروح و  الحروق وضد لسع الحية وقناديل البحر.
- وقد استعمل في الصين منذ زمن بعيد لمعالجة عسر الهضم الناتج عن تناول الدهون. كما استعمل ضد زيادة الوزن.
- ويستعمل  الخل حالياً في عدة دول متطورة كعلاج للبدانة لكن مفعوله في تخفيف الوزن  لم يثبت علمياً حتى الآن. ويستعمل خل التفاح على نطاق واسع لزيادة المناعة  ولتخفيف عوارض الشيخوخة، كما يستعمل لتخفيف عوارض أوجاع الحنجرة والفم  ولتخفيف آثار الرشح (بواسطة الغرغرة).
- ويساهم الخل في تخفيف نسبة الكولسترول الضار في الدم (LDL) كما أنه مضاد للأكسدة ويخفف سرعة ظهور عوارض الشيخوخة.
- والخل يساعد على التخلص من التعب وآلام الرأس والجهاز الهضمي فهو يسهل عملية الهضم ويزيد الشهية للطعام.
- للاستفادة من مفعوله الطبي ينصح بمزج ملعقتين صغيرتين من الخل مع كوب ماء وإضافة بعض العسل (حسب الرغبة).
- ويجب  التنبه إلى أن استهلاك الخل بكثرة قد يسبب مشاكل في الغشاء المخاطي. وبما  أن نسبة الحموضة فيه تصل إلى حدود 6% فيجب أخذ الحذر من قبل أولئك الذين  يعانون من مشاكل القرحة والتهابات المعدة والأمعاء.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يستعمل  الخل على نطاق واسع في عمليات تتبيل السلطة، مضافاً إلى أنواع المايونيز  والخردل أو إلى زيت الزيتون. الحموضة في الخل تؤخر عملية الأكسدة في الخضار  والفواكه مثل التفاح، الموز، الباذنجان وغيره وتؤخر عمل الأنزيمات التي  تقضي على الفيتامين C.
- ويعتبر  الخل عاملاً أساسياً في تحضير المخلللات. كما أن الخل يطري اللحم والدجاج  وأنواع الفاصوليا مما يساعد في اختصار الوقت أثناء طبخها. والخل يستعمل في  تحضير الصلصات والحساء ومفيد في تحضير الطعام الذي تدخل فيه العظام لأنه  يساعد على تحلل الكلسيوم كما يساعد على تخثر بياض البيض.
- الخل  الأبيض يستعمل لنقع اللحم والسمك بينما يستعمل خل التفاح ذو النكهة الأقوى  في الطبخ الغني بالبهارات. ويستعمل خل العنب في طبخ الطيور واللحوم  العضوية ومع السلطة وفي تحضير الحلويات أيضاً.
- يمكن حفظ الخل لمدة سنتين في أوعية أو عبوات زجاجية بعيداً عن الحرارة وأشعة الشمس.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الخروب*






*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- تحتوي  بودرة الخروب على ألياف البكتين المعروفة بدورها في تنظيم عملية الهضم.  وبودرة الخروب قليلة الدهون، حلوة المذاق ولا تحتوي على الكافيين. الخروب  يساهم في عملية امتصاص الكلسيوم من الأطعمة في الجهاز الهضمي لكنه يحتوي  على كمية كبيرة من مادة التنين (مثله مثل الشاي والقوة والكاكاو) التي تخفف  من امتصاص المواد البروتينية.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- قرن  الخروب الناضج (لونه بني) حلو المذاق وقريب من البلح القاسي. يمكن  استهلاكه طازجاً عن طريق مصه أو طحنه وتحويله إلى بودرة ويستعمل أحياناً  كبديل للشوكولا لأنه يشبهه من حيث اللون والشكل وخصائص الطبخ.
- طحين  الخروب الطازج يستعمل في صناعة الخبز لأنه يعطيه نكهة طيبة أما طحين  الخروب المحمص فإنه يذوب في الماء لتحضير مشروبات الخروب الباردة والساخنة.  حيث يستعمل كبديل للكاكاو أو على شكل Milkshake وبما أن الخروب يحتوي على 46% من السكر الطبيعي فإن مشروبه لا يحتاج إلى إضافات كبيرة من السكر.
- أما دبس الخروب فهو شائع في الدول العربية ويعتبر من المحليات.
- والجدير بالذكر أن مسحوق الخروب يستعمل في صناعة نوع معين من القهوة السريعة التحضير لتخفيف كلفتها.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*البرباريس*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- يحتوي البرباريس على الأحماض العضوية، السكر، المواد الدباغية، الفيتامينات (خاصة الفيتامين C والفيتامينE)  المواد المعدنية مثل النيكل، الموليبدينيوم، البورون، التيتان،  الفاناديوم، الكروم، المنغنيز والزركونيوم. كما يحتوي على مواد شبيهة  بالكولين. 
-وتحتوي  جذور البرباريس (الأجزاء المغمورة في الأرض) على إحدى عشرة مادة قلوية،  منها مادة البربارين. أما أوراقه الغنية جداً بالفيتامين A فتحتوي على عدة زيوت طيارة. وتحتوي ثماره قبل نضوجها على مواد سامة، يزول مفعول سمها بعد نضجها.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- لقد برهنت الأبحاث العلمية أن شراب البرباريس يتمتع بقدرة على وقف نزيف الدم(يزيد  من قدرة الدم على التخثر) وهو مدر للصفراء. والعقاقير المستخرجة من  البرباريس تنشط عملية انقباض العضلات وتؤدي إلى تضييق المجاري الدموية وإلى  خفض التوتر في المرارة. وتستعمل كمهدئات وكمخففة للإلتهابات. وتستخرج  العقاقير الطبية من ثمار البرباريس ومن جذوره وقشوره وأغصانه وأوراقه.

- الطب  الشعبي يستعمل ثمار البرباريس في حالات تقلص المعدة وأمراض الطحال، كما أن  مغلي أوراقه يستعمل لمقاومة الإسقربوط والإسهال والديزنتاريا.
- الجذور  والقشور تستعمل منذ القدم ضد أمراض الكبد والصفيرة والتهابات الكلى  والتهاب المثانة ومرض النقرس والإلتهابات العصبية والروماتيزم.

- في  إنكلترا والصين يشتهر البرباريس بقدرته على إيقاف النزيف الداخلي. وفي  أميركا يشتهر كعلاج لأمراض الكبد والبنكرياس وكمقو للجهاز الهضمي. وفي  فرنسا يستعمل ثمر البرباريس لتنشيط عملية الهضم ولخفض الضغط وغير ذلك. في  ألمانيا يستعمل شراب البرباريس لمعالجة أمراض الرئتين والجهاز الهضمي والفم  والبلعوم وضد السعال، ولتضميد الجراح.

- يستعمل  الطب الحديث مادة البربارين التي تستخرج من نبتة البرباريس وهناك مستحضر  طبي يحمل نفس الإسم ويستعمل أثناء علاج أمراض المرارة وتشكل الحصى فيها.
- بعض  أجزاء البرباريس تدخل في خلطة تستعمل لمعالجة الأورام الخبيثة. كما وأن  هناك مستحضرات تستخرج من أوراقه تفيد في علاج الأمراض النسائية المتعلقة  بنزيف الدم.
- وينبه  الأطباء إلى أن المستحضرات المستخرجة من البرباريس تنفع في بعض الحالات  المرضية لكنها تضر في جوانب أخرى لذلك ينصح باستشارة الطبيب قبل تناولها.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*اللوز*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- يعتبر  اللوز مصدراً غنياً للألياف، المنغنيزيوم، الحديد وحمض الفوليك. ويحتوي  على كمية كبيرة من الدهن غير الضار وهو غني بالحريرات وفيه بروتينات، أحماض  أمينية وزيوت طيارة.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- إضافة  إلى كونه عنصراً مغذياً وذا طعم لذيذ يدخل في تركيب الحلويات الفاخرة فإن  للوز مواهب علاجية حيث يستعمل الطب زيت اللوز والمراهم المستخرجة منه.  ونظراً لغناه بالمواد المعدنية الهامة فإنه يتمتع بقدرات هامة على تحسين  عمل الدماغ والقلب والعظام.
- أما  اللوز البري فإن ثماره ذات الطعم المر تعتبر سامة ويمكن أن يؤدي تناولها  إلى حالات تسمم حادة. يعود سبب ذلك إلى وجود مادة الأميغدالين التي تتفكك  في الجسم لينتج عنها حمض البروسيك، وهو حمض سام وسريع التأثير.
- إن  تناول أربعين إلى ستين حبة من اللوز البري المر يؤدي إلى حالة تسمم خطيرة  قد تجر صاحبها إلى الموت. والجدير بالذكر أن التسمم الناتج عن اللوز المر  (كما عن بذور المشمش المرة) يبقى في الجسم لعدة سنوات، لذلك تعتبر  المشروبات المستخرجة من هذه المواد ضارة جداً.

** الجوزيات والطب الحديث:*
- تحتوي  الجوزيات على مواد (أحماض) مثبطة للبروتياز (البروتياز هو أحد المركبات  القابلة للذوبان في الماء والناتجة عن انحلال البروتينات)، مما يخفف من  نشاط الخمائر التي تساهم في تطور الأورام السرطانية. وهذه المثبطات التي  تتواجد في الجوزيات تعتبر من المواد المضادة للأكسدة والمضادة للسرطان. من  هذه المواد مثلاً حمض الأولييك المتواجد في الجوز.
- ويحتوي  اللوز على أحماض دهنية تساعد على خفض الكولسترول في الدم وتجنيب القلب  والأوعية الدموية الإصابات. ويحتوي اللوز والجوز على مادة البورون الضرورية  جداً للحفاظ على سلامة العظام والمفاصل لأنها تمسك الكلسيوم في الجسم.  والمعروف أن البورون يحسن أيضاً عمل الدماغ حيث أن نقص نسبة البورون في  الجسم يؤدي إلى العجز عن تأدية الدماغ لمهماته ( حتى البسيطة منها كالقراءة  مثلاً).

- يعتبر  اللوز ملك المكسرات وهو من أهم الوجبات السريعة التي تستهلك بين وجبتين  رئيسيتين. وهو يشبه زيت الزيتون في محتواه من الدهون الأحادية المشبعة  المفيدة لشرايين القلب. وقد أفادت إحدى الدراسات أن تناول 5 إلى 6 حبات من  اللوز يومياً يخفض نسبة الكولسترول بنسبة 10%.
- واللوز  غني بالمغنيزيوم الذي يساهم في تخفيف التوتر، وغني بالأملاح المعدنية (مثل  أملاح البوتاسيوم، الفوسفور والكلسيوم)، وهو غني بالكربوهيدرات والدهون  والبروتينات، ويعتبر مفيداً لأولئك الذين يودون زيادة وزنهم.

- وبذر اللوز يحتوي على مادة اللكسترايل المضادة للسرطان (ينصح بعشر حبات يومياً للحصول على الحماية).
- ويعتبر اللوز من أهم المصادر غير الحيوانية للكلسيوم. وهو غني بالفيتامين E  الذي يحمي القلب من المشاكل. وفي اللوز كمية من الأحماض الأمينية الضرورية  لذلك يتوجب مضغه جيداً. وينصح بعدم الإفراط في تناول اللوز (والجوز) أولئك  الذين يعانون من الهربس أي مرض القوباء (وهو مرض جلدي حويصلي).

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يتواجد  اللوز في الأسواق بعدة أشكال: أخضر (فرك) مجفف، مقشر أو مع القشرة، مقطع،  محمص، مملح أو غير ذلك ويدخل في أنواع الطعام والحلويات المختلفة.
-وهناك أيضاً معجون اللوز وزيت اللوز (الذي يضاف إلى السلطة). وتساعد نكهته على الدخول إلى أطباق غذائية مختلفة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*بذور الكتان*






**الفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- يستعمل  الكتان للتدليك ويخفف الأوجاع إذا ما دهن به الجسم. يستعمل دواء للسعلة  وعلاجاً للإلتهابات ويخفف من عوارض الإمساك، النفخة ومشاكل عسر الهضم في  المعدة لأن الكتان غني بالألياف وهو نافع جداً لأولئك الذين يعانون من  الحساسية التي ترافق بداية القرحة. وبذور الكتان تساعد أيضاً على تكاثر  البكتيريا النافعة في المعدة وتساهم في إخراج المواد السامة من الجسم.
- وتعتبر  بذور الكتان من أفضل المصادر النباتية للأحماض الدهنية أوميغا3 التي  تتواجد في الغالب في الأسماك، وهذه الأحماض تنظم نسبة الغليسرين في الدم  وتزيد مناعة الجسم ضد الإلتهابات.
- والمعروف  أن الدهون الموجودة في بذور الكتان مكونة بنسبة 60% من حمض اللينوليك  الدهنية الذي يخفف من خطر التعرض للإلتهابات ويحافظ على سلامة الخلايا.

- وتفيد  الأبحاث العلمية أن بذور الكتان تحتوي على أنواع من النشا والألياف التي  تلعب دور الهرمون النسائي في الجسم وتحمي من مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي.
- وحسب  بعض الدراسات فإن تناول 50 غرام من بذور الكتان يومياً يحمي المرأة من  مشاكل انقطاع الطمث وعوارضه المزعجة (ضيق التنفس مثلاً)، وبذور الكتان غنية  بالبوتاسيوم، المغنيزيوم، الكلسيوم، الفوسفور، الحديد، الليسين والفيتامين  E.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- بذور الكتان الصغيرة البنية يمكن أن تضاف إلى الخبز، الطبخ، الصلصة والسلطة.
- وعندما يتم نقعه في الماء فإن حجم بذر الكتان يكبر حوالي 3 مرات.
- وهو غني جداً بالدهون لذلك يفسد بسرعة، يجب استهلاكه خلال بضعة أسابيع.
- وزيت الكتان أيضاً يضاف إلى أصناف الطعام لكنه لا يحتمل درجات الحرارة العالية.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الكاجو*






*المحتويات والفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- الكاجو غني بالمعادن، الدهنيات 46,3% والبروتينات 15,3% ويمتاز بالطاقة العالية.
- ونظراً لغناه بالعناصر المعدنية يتمتع الكاجو بالفوائد التي تتمتع بها أنواع الجوزيات الأخرى.
- وهو مفيد لأولئك الذين يعانون من الضعف والنحافة كما أنه يساعد على حماية الأسنان واللثة من المشاكل المرضية.
- وإضافة  إلى كونه أحد أنواع المكسرات الفاخرة فإن الكاجو يستعمل في صناعة أنواع من  الزبدة والحليب والكريمات التي تدخل في صناعة البوظة والخبز وتضاف إلى  أنواع الحساء.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- الكاجو كما ذكرنا يمتاز بطعم استثنائي ونكهة فاخرة فيه نكهة الزبدة التي تزيد مع التحميص.
- يباع  الكاجو في المحلات جاهزاً للأكل وقد أزيلت عنه القشرة. ويشكل عنصراً  رئيسياً من المكسرات المملحة كما يمكن الحصول عليه قبل تحميصه وتمليحه  ليدخل في أنواع الحلويات والأطباق، خاصة في المطبخ الصيني.
- وكما ذكرنا فإنه متوفر على شكل حليب الكاجو، زبدة الكاجو التي تضاف إلى الخبز وعلى شكل كريمات مختلفة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الفستق الحلبي*







* المحتويات والفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- يحتوي الفستق الحلبي على البروتينات 20,6%، الدهنيات 49%، الأليافـ، وهو غني بالعناصر المعدنية والفيتامينات.
- ومع  أن الفستق غني بالدهنيات فهو سهل الهضم والامتصاص. ولأنه غني بالألياف  فإنه يسهل عملية الهضم. كما أنه يساهم في تطهير الدم ويزيد من نشاط الكبد  والكليتين.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- الفستق الحلبي مميز بطعمه اللذيذ المحبب إلى الجميع لكن عند شرائه يجب اختيار النوع الذي يميل لونه إلى الأخضر الغامق.
- والمعروف أن الفستق يستعمل لتلوين وتحسين نكهة البوظة، الحلاوة، البقلاوة، الراحة، المحاشي، المعجنات والكثير الكثير من الحلويات.
- يحفظ الفستق في أوان مقفلة داخل البراد أو الثلاجة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الصنوبر*






*المحتويات:* 
- في بذور الصنوبر ألياف، عناصر معدنية (خاصة الحديد، المغنيزيوم، البوتاسيوم، الزنك والنحاس).

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يستهلك طازجاً أو محمصاً ويدخل في عدة أنواع من الطبخ وفي الأرز والصلصة والحلويات (مثل البقلاوة).
- حبوب الصنوبر يجب أن تحفظ في أوعية مغلقة داخل البراد كي لا تفسد.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*السمسم*






* المحتويات:* 
- السمسم مصدر هام للألياف والأملاح المعدنية والبروتين 17,73% والدهنيات 50% وللفيتامينات من أسرة B. وهو غني بالفيتامين E  يقوي الجهاز العصبي والقلب والشرايين. ويحتوي على ألياف من نوع سيسانين  الذي أثبت علمياً أنه يلعب دوراً مضاداً للأكسدة ويساهم في تسهيل المعدة  ويخفف من نسبة امتصاص الكولسترول من الطعام، كما أنه يخفف إفرازات  الكولسترول في الكبد.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- زيت  السمسم غني جداً بمادة الليسبثين التي تحافظ على خلايا الدماغ وتستعمل  علاجاً للإحباط والضغوطات النفسية كما تستعمل لتسهيل الدورة الدموية. وهو  غني أيضاً بالأحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يستهلك  السمسم في عدة أشكال فيحمص أو يضاف إلى الخبز والمعجنات ويضاف إلى أنواع  الطبخ والحساء والسلطة ويستعمل السمسم المملح في المطبخ الياباني وفي نظام  الماكروبيوتك ويستعمل زيت السمسم على نطاق واسع في المطابخ الآسيوية،  اليابانية والصينية حيث يضاف إلى السلطة. ويستعمل للتدليك كما يستعمل  علاجاً للطفح على البشرة وضد الحروق.
- أما حليب السمسم فهو سمسم ممزوج بالماء ومصفى وهو غني جداً بالكالوري ويمكن الاستعانة به لزيادة الوزن.
- وتصنع  في الشرق الأوسط الطحينة وهي زبدة السمسم، تصنع من بذور السمسم المقشرة  وتحتوي على 45% من البروتين و55% من الزيوت النباتية، لها عدة استعمالات في  المطبخ الشرق أوسطي. والطحينة مغذية جداً وسهلة الهضم، وهي مفيدة لسلامة  الأسنان والعظام كونها مصدر مهم للكالسيوم.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*دوار الشمس*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- في بذور دوار الشمس زيوت دهنية، بروتينات 22,78%، كربوهيدرات مواد دباغية ومادة الفيتين إضافة إلى الفيتامينات (خاصة المجموعة B) والمواد المعدنية (خاصة الفوسفور، البوتاسيوم والحديد) وفيه نسبة عالية من حمض اللينوليك الدهني.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- يعتبر  زيت دوار الشمس من الزيوت العالية الجودة وذات الاستعمالات الواسعة.  يستعمل من نبتة دوار الشمس بذورها وأوراقها وأزهارها والزهيرات الصغيرة  التي تحيط بالقرص. يعتبر زيت دوار الشمس غذاء جيداً ومادة مخفضة للتصلب،  ومسحوق أزهاره مادة فعالة في حالات التسمم الخطيرة، ودوار الشمس فعال ضد  الأورام.
- منقوع  الأزهار والأوراق (تنقع في السبيرتو) مفيد لتنظيم فعالية المعدة وتحسين  الشهية ويوصف كدواء للملاريا، أما منقوع زهيرات القرص فينصح به لمعالجة  الأمراض العصبية، وزيته يستعمل ضد التصلب العضلي وفي حالات الجروح والحروق.

- إن  بذور دوار الشمس غنية بحمض اللينوليك وهو من أهم الأحماض الدهنية التي  تخفض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم. بذور دوار الشمس مدرة للبول وتساعد على  إخراج البلغم من الصدر.
- والجدير بالذكر أن بذور دوار الشمس غنية جداً بالبروتين وهي لا تقل أهمية عن اللحوم في هذا المجال.
- وتحتوي  بذور دوار الشمس على مادة البكتين التي تزيل المواد الضارة من الجسم. وإذا  ما استهلكت لفترة معينة فإن بذور دوار الشمس تقوي النظر وتحمي من الحساسية  ضد الضوء كما أنها تقوي الأظافر وتمنع تكسرها.
- ولأنها  غنية بالبوتاسيوم فإن بذور دوار الشمس تنظم ضغط الدم وتساعد في إفراز  الملح عبر البول. وتساعد في تخفيف عوارض البروستات المزعجة.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- إن ملعقتين كبيرتين من بذور دوار الشمس تكفي لسد حاجة الإنسان اليومية من الفيتامين E.
- تعتبر بذور دوار الشمس من أهم الوجبات الخفيفة ويفضل أن تستهلك طازجة وغير مملحة.وهي تضاف إلى السلطة والمحاشي وإلى اللبن والخبز.
- أما حفظها فيتم في أماكن باردة بعد إزالة القشرة عنها.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*جوز الهند*








* المحتويات والفوائد والاستعمالات:* 
- جوز  الهند مشبع بالدهون 34% وقليل البروتينات 3,3% وهو على عكس الجوزيات  الأخرى يحتوي على دهون مشبعة تزيد نسبة الكولسترول. وهو غني بالعناصر  المعدنية والألياف. وهو أيضا على عكس الجوزيات الأخرى فإن زيت جوز الهند  يتجمد في حرارة المنزل ولا يعتبر صحياً. ولأن جوز الهند غني باليود فإنه  مفيد للغدة الدرقية.

** طريقة الإستهلاك:*
- يؤكل  من جوز الهند حشوته الصلبة بعد إزالة القشرة الخارجية ويستعمل السائل أو  الحليب الذي في داخله حيث يضاف إلى عصير الجزر وهو غني بالبروتين ومغذ.
- أما زيت جوز الهند الذي يقاوم الأكسدة فيستعمل على نطاق واسع في الصناعات الغذائية في تحضير البوظة، الصلصة، الحلويات والكريمات.

- ويستعمل  زيت جوز الهند في صناعة الكريمات لمعالجة تجاعيد الجلد ولتخفيف آثار الحمل  وللتخلص من الأوجاع كما تستعمل زيوت جوز الهند في التدليك ولمعالجة الحروق  الناتجة عن أشعة الشمس.
- ويستعمل مسحوق بودرة جوز الهند في صناعة الحلويات.
- عند  شراء جوز الهند يجب اختيار الحبة الثقيلة ويجب التأكيد من احتوائها على  السائل في داخلها. وعند حفظه يجب وضعه في أمكن بعيدة عن الرطوبة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الجوز*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- المحتويات  في الجوز غنية ومتنوعة وتختلف من وقت لآخر حسب مراحل نضوجه. فالجوز يحتوي  على مواد دباغية عديدة تعطي أوراقه وقشرته الطعم والرائحة الثاقبين. في  أوراق الجوز الخضراء كميات كبيرة من الفيتامينات حيث تصل فيها نسبة  الفيتامين A إلى 33 ملغ في المئة غرام كما تصل نسبة الفيتامين C إلى 1200 ملغ/مئة غرام في أوائل الصيف وإلى 400 ملغ في الخريف.
- في قشرة الجوز الخارجية مضادات حيوية ومواد دباغية وفي لب الثمرة قبل نضوجها كميات خيالية من الفيتامين C (1200-1500 ملغ) خاصة في قشرة اللب.
- وفي  لب الثمرة الناضجة بروتينات سهلة الهضم، مواد آزوتية، دهنيات، نشا، ألياف،  فيتامينات ومواد معدنية. حريرات الجوز تتراوح بين 558 -642 ك.ك في المئة  غرام.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- الجوز  كثير الفوائد والإستعمالات حيث يكاد لايوجد جزء واحد منه عديم الاستعمال  من جذوع الشجرة إلى قشورها ومن أوراقها إلى ثمارها وحتى قشور ثمارها.  الفوائد متعددة فعلى صعيد التغذية يعتبر الجوز غنياً جداً بالبروتينات  والفيتامينات والمعادن، وعلى صعيد الإستعمالات الطبية (الشعبية والعلمية)  يحتل الجوز مكانة مرموقة، وعلى صعيد الإستعمالات الصناعية يستفاد من شجر  الجوز وأوراقه وقشور أثماره.
- ويشكل الجوز ( والجوزيات الأخرى) مصدراً هاماً للألياف والفيتامينات من المجموعة B  والمغنيزيوم، مما يجعلها نافعة جداً للدماغ والأعصاب والقلب ومقاومة  لإصابات السرطان. ومع أن الجوزيات غنية بالدهنيات إلا أن دهنياتها غير  مشبعة فهي تساعد على خفض الكولسترول الضار.

- منذ  زمن بعيد يستعمل زيت الجوز كطلاء ممتاز للوحات الرسم (اللوحات الزيتية)  حيث يعطيها عمقاً ولمعاناً ويحميها لمئات السنين. وزيت الجوز لا بديل عنه  في صناعة بعض أنواع الصابون العالية الجودة وصناعة الملونات الطبوغرافية.
- من  قشور ثمرة الجوز تستخرج مواد دباغية وفيتامينات وسبيرتو ومواد تلوين. ومن  قشور الشجرة تستخرج مادة الفورفورول التي تستعمل لتقوية المطاط والمشمعات.
- وتستعمل  لأهداف طبية أوراق الجوز وقشرة الثمرة الخضراء وزيت الجوز وقشور جذوره.  فمنقوع الأوراق فعال في علاج مرض السل في الجلد. كما أن مغلي الأوراق  ومنقوعها فعالان في حالات تقيح الجروح، الإلتهابات، الأمراض الجلدية وفقر  الدم. كما يلعبان دور القابض والطارد للديدان ودور المقوي في بعض حالات  الضعف والوهن (في هذه الحالات يشرب منقوع الأوراق كما الشاي).

- أما مغلي قشرة الجوز فيستعمل كصباغ جيد يستعمله أخصائيو التجميل لإعطاء الشعر لوناً كستنائياً جميلاً.
- والجوز غني بحمض الفوليك وبالفيتامين B6  وهو غني أيضاً بالفوسفور والحديد، ويعتبر مصدراً جيداً للألياف. ويعتبر  الجوز مسهلاً للمعدة، مقو للكليتين وللرئتين ونظراً إلى أنه غني بالأحماض  الدهنية الهامة فإنه يخفف من عوارض الإلتهابات مثل التهاب التجويف الجيبي.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يحفظ  الجوز في قشرته لمدة ثلاثة أشهر في مكان بارد، وإذا ما جفف في قشرته فإنه  يحفظ لمدة سنة أو أكثر (حسب نوعيته). وعندما تنزع قشرته فإنه يحفظ مجففاً  في البراد لمدة 6 أشهر محفوظاً في الأوعية المغلقة. يدخل الجوز في عدة  وصفات وفي عدة أصناف غذائية من السلطة إلى الأرز إلى أنواع البسكويت،  الكاتو، الخبز، البوظة وإلى أنواع كثيرة من الحلويات.
- وعندما يتم تحميص الجوز فإنه يزداد نكهة، لكن المنافع الصحية تخف في الجوز المحمص ويستخرج من الجوز زيته الذي يضاف إلى السلطة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*البندق*






المحتويات: 
- البندق غني بالعناصر المعدنية، بالدهن 62,6%، البروتينات 13%، والطاقة. وغني أيضاً بالفيتاميناتB ,E خاصة.

* الفوائد والاستعمالات:
- يعتبر  البندق من المواد الغذائية الغنية، ينصح بتناوله من يتمتع بجهاز هضمي  سليم، فهو صحي للأسنان واللثة ومنظم لعملية الأيض. ولأنه غني جداً  بالفيتامين E  فإنه يلعب دوراً ضد الأكسدة، ولأنه غني بالألياف السهلة الذوبان في الماء  فإنه يساعد على تخفيض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم ويحمي من مشاكل القلب فهو  غني بالأحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة (الأحادية) وهو غني بالمغنيزيوم.
- والبندق  غني بالبروتينات لكنها بروتينات غير كاملة يجب أن يتم تناوله مع عناصر  أخرى غنية بالبروتينات المكملة. كان ينصح به لزيادة الوزن إلا أن الآية قد  انعكست حيث ينصح به حالياً في الحميات البروتينية لإنقاص الوزن.

* طريقة الاستهلاك:
- لب البندق حلو المذاق وقشرته سهلة الإزالة إذا ما تم تسخينه لمدة خمس دقائق.
- يمكن  استهلاكه طازجاً أو محمصاً، كما يمكن إدخاله في أنواع السلطة، الحساء،  الصلصة، الخبز، الكاتو، البسكويت وأنواع الحلويات المختلفة خاصة في  الشوكولا. وزيت البندق أيضاً  متعدد الاستعمالات.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*القمح*






*المحتويات:* 
- اهتم  العلم منذ زمن بعيد بالتركيب الكيميائي للقمح فحلله مراراً ووجد فيه النشا  (والكربوهيدرات الأخرى)، البروتين، الألياف (خاصة في النخالة)، الخمائر،  الأحماض الأمينية، الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات. أما حريراته فتقدر بـ  340ك.ك في المئة غرام من الحبوب الناضجة.

** الفوائد والإستعمالات:*
* لا يمكن لأحد أن يحصي فوائد القمح وتنوع استعمالاته الكثيرة، لكننا سنذكر فيما يلي مختصراً لبعض منها:
- مغلي القمح يقوي الجسم ويطري الأمعاء.
- مغلي القمح يستعمل لمساعدة الجسم على استعادة قوته بعد تعرضه للأمراض لفترة طويلة.
- مغلي طحين القمح يساعد في حالات الإمساك البسيط أو المصحوب بنزيف دموي.
- نبتة القمح الخضراء مغذية ومفيدة للجسم ينصح بتناولها قدر الإمكان.
- القمح  الكامل (غير المقشور) يجنب الإمساك وإصابات الجهاز الهضمي ومشاكل المجاري  الدموية في المخرج، يخفف خطر الإصابة بسرطان الأمعاء الغليظة ويجنب المعدة  خطر التقرح.

- هناك بعض العقاقير الطبية المستخرجة من القمح التي أثبتت فعاليتها في معالجة السغل العضلي الأكزما والتهابات أكياس الشعر المتقيحة.
- حب القمح مصدر غني للفيتامين E  حيث أن تناول ملعقتين كبيرتين يومياً منه يؤمن 15% من حاجاتنا اليومية من  هذا الفيتامين. والقمح مصدر مهم للألياف وبالتالي فإن البرغل والمعكرونة  المحضرين من القمح الكامل يعتبران مصدرين هامين للألياف.
- الفيتامين E والألياف موجودة في قشرة القمح لذلك ينصح بتناوله كاملاً حتى طحين القمح يجب أن يكون محتوياً على نخالته ( وكذلك الخبز).


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الفول*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- يحتوي الفول على الألياف، السكريات، البروتين، النشا، الأحماض العضوية، الأحماض الأمينية والخمائر.
- ومن العناصر المعدنية يحتوي الفول على الكلسيوم، البوتاسيوم، الفوسفور، الحديد، المنغنيز، الزنك وغيرها.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- الفول  مناضل ضد مرض السرطان، نشيط في خفض نسبة الكولسترول الضار في الدم، مساعد  ضد الحرقة المعوية ومخفض لنسبة السكر في الدم. فهو يحتوي على مواد مفيدة  جداً لحماية الجسم من خطر السرطان، منها ما يحد من قدرة العناصر التي تسبب  هذا المرض، ومنها عناصر مضادة للأكسدة تساعد على إبطاء تطور الأورام  الخبيثة، ومنها عناصر تساعد الخلايا السليمة (تحمي جزيئات الـ DNA).
- وقد دلت الدراسات الإحصائية أن من يتناول الفول بانتظام قلما يصاب بسرطان الغدد الثديية أو سرطان البنكرياس.
- وقد  أثبتت الدراسات العلمية (الجامعية) أن تناول قدح واحد من الفول يومياً  يؤدي إلى تخفيض نسبة الكولسترول الضار في الجسم بنسبة عشرين في المائة.

- إن  عملية هضم السكر الموجود في الفول تتم بسرعة مما يحول دون زيادة نسبة  السكر في الدم وعلى العكس من ذلك فهو يخفض الكولسترول الضار، كما ذكرنا،  ويرفع نسبة الكولسترول النافع.إن آكل الفول لا يعاني من السكري ولا يحتاج إلى أنسولين.
- والفول  الغني بالألياف التي تذوب في الماء ينظم عملية امتصاص الطعام مما يساعد  مرضى السكري في تنظيم وجباتهم اليومية. والفول غني بالحديد والفولات ويكاد  يضاهي في غناه بالحديد السمك واللحم الأبيض، لذلك يعتبر غذاء مفيد للنساء  الحوامل. وهو غني بالبوتاسيوم الذي ينظم ضغط الدم.
- نسبة قليلة من الأشخاص يعانون من "حساسية تجاه الفول" المعروف بـ (favism) يسبب عوارض دوار، غثيان، تقيؤ وفقر دم شديد، لذا يجب عليهم تفادي أكل الفول.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- الفول الجاف يحفظ في أوعية مغلقة.
- قبل تحضيره ينقع الفول بالماء طوال فترة الليل ثم يسلق.
- يدخل  الفول في عدة أنواع من الطبخ والحساء وينصح بتحضير الفول في المنزل لأن  المعلب منه يخسر الكثير من فيتاميناته ويصبح غنياً بملح الصوديوم.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*العدس*






*المحتويات:* 
- العدس غني بالبروتين، الكربوهيدرات، الألياف، البكتين، وغني جداً بالحديد. وفيه أيضاً فيتامينات ومواد معدنية.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- يعتبر العدس مصدراً ممتازاً لحمض الفوليك، الحديد، البوتاسيوم، الفوسفور، الفيتامين B6 والفيتامين B9. والعدس مصدر هام للحديد يستعين به أولئك الذين يعانون من فقر الدم.
- وهو  غني بالألياف، يخفف عوارض الإمساك ويسهل عملية الهضم. وهو مهم في غذاء  النساء خاصة الحوامل والمرضعات منهن لأنه يساهم في زيادة إدرار الحليب  عندهن.
- استعمله الطب الشعبي لتسكين الحرارة وعلاج الحمى، السعال، آلام الصدر والمعدة، ولتنقية البشرة وتحسين لون الجلد.
- واكتشف  الطب العلمي الحديث في العدس فوائد عديدة فهو يقوي جهاز المناعة في الجسم  فيساعد على مقاومة الأمراض، وهو يقوي العظام ويساعد على تجنب الإصابة  بسرطان الأمعاء والمعدة وغدة البروستات، كما أنه يساعد في تنظيم مستوى  السكر في الدم.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- من الأفضل عدم تعريضه للغلي لمدة طويلة كي لا يخسر من فوائده الصحية وليس من الضروري نقعه قبل الطهو.
- يدخل  العدس جزءاً مكوناً لبعض الأطباق (الشرقية خاصة) كما أنه يشكل العنصر  الرئيسي لبعض أنواع الحساء، ويستعمل مطحونه في تحضير بعض الوجبات الغذائية  الخاصة. يضاف إليه الثوم عادة لإغناء نكهته.
- من أشهر الطبخات التي تحضر من العدس "المجدرة" التي يدخل فيها الأرز، والعدس مع الأرز يشكلان غذاء كامل البروتين للنباتيين.
- من الأفضل حفظ العدس الأحمر والبني بعيدين عن الرطوبة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الشوفان*






*المحتويات:* 
- يحتوي الشوفان على بروتين، نشا، ألياف، أحماض أمينية، أملاح معدنية وفيتامينات.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- يحتوي  الشوفان على نوع من الألياف موجود في النخالة معروف بـ بتاغلوكان قابل  للذوبان في الماء، وهو اسفنجي الشكل يساهم في امتصاص الكولسترول الضار  ويساعد على تنظيم نسبة السكر في الدم.
- والمعروف  أن الألياف التي تذوب في الماء تساهم في تنظيم عملية الهضم، وتساهم أيضاً  في عملية الإحساس بالشبع لمدة أطول. ويساهم الشوفان في حل المشاكل القلبية  ويدخل كعنصر فعال في حميات تخفيف الوزن.
- والشوفان مفيد لأولئك الذين يعانون من حساسية تجاه القمح حيث يدخل الشوفان كممثل للحبوب في غذائهم.
- إن استهلاك كمية بمقدار 75غ من الشوفان يومياً يساعد على تسهيل عملية امتصاص الحديد، الكلسيوم والزنك.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- لتخفيض نسبة الكولسترول يمكن للإنسان أن يتناول 30-75غ من الشوفان يومياً للحصول على منافعه.
- والشوفان يؤكل طازجاً أو مضافاً إلى رقائق الذرة أو الموسلي (خليط من الحبوب والمكسرات والفواكه المجففة يتم تناوله مع الحليب).
- ويدخل الشوفان في تحضير المعجنات والخبز كما يدخل في الطبخ أو مكمل لأطباق اللحوم (والكبة اللبنانية).


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الشعير*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- الشعير  غني بالألياف والبروتين والكربوهيدرات، وفيه دهن وبكتين وسكر وأحماض عضوية  ودهنية وفيه كثير من الأحماض الأمينية. وفيه كثير من المواد المعدنية  والفيتامينات حريراته 354 ك.ك في المئة غرام.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- للشعير  استعمالات واسعة تبدأ بجرش السميد وتنتهي بصناعة مشروب ماء الشعير، مروراً  بتحضير السبيرتو والخمائر والمشروبات. وهو إلى ذلك يستعمل علفاً فاخراً  للحيوانات المدللة.
- الطب  الشعبي والطب العلمي كلاهما يثمن عالياً فوائد سميد الشعير ومغلي الشعير،  فهما منعشان وملينان ومقويان جيدان، خاصة بعض الأمراض المؤثرة. وينصح الطب  الشعبي بمغلي الشعير لمعالجة أمراض المعدة والأمعاء والثدي.
- ويعتبر مغلي الشعير مادة مفيدة تضاف إلى حليب الأطفال (بكميات قليلة) في سن مبكرة بين الشهر والشهرين.
- أما  منقوع الشعير فيستعمل ضد الالتهابات، وهو فعال ضد أمراض المثانة والمسالك  البولية، كما يستعمل لعلاج المعدة وفي حالات تشكل الحصى في الكلى، وضد  السعال والبواسير وتدرن العقد اللمفية العنقية وضد الأورام المختلفة.
- وقد  وجد الطب الحديث في الشعير فوائد عديدة فقد برهن الباحثون أن الشعير يخفض  نسبة الكولسترول في الدم، فإضافة إلى غناه بالألياف الفعالة في هذا المجال  يحتوي الشعير على مادة التوكوترينول التي تحد من إنتاج الكولسترول في  الكبد. ولأن الشعير غني بالألياف فهو مضاد للسرطان.

** الفوائد الصحية:*
- يعتبر الشعير مصدراً هاماً للألياف التي تذوب في الماء، للمواد المضادة للأكسدة وللمغذيات (فيتامين E،  حمض الفوليك، المغنيزيوم، السلينيوم و..) ويحتوي أيضاً على التريبتوفان  (حامض أميني) الذي يساهم في تخفيف عوارض الأرق ومشاكل فترة ما قبل الحيض.  ويحتوي على مادة منشطة (النوردفين) ومخفضة لعوارض الإسهال.
- ويوجد  في الشعير بعض الأنزيمات التي تساهم في تخفيف الحموضة في المعدة، كما أن  حبة الشعير تحتوي على عدة مواد مضادة للسرطان تحمي الخلايا من خطره.  والجدير بالذكر أن الفائدة الأكبر موجودة في حبة الشعير الفتية (قبل أن  تبدأ بالجفاف).

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- حبة  الشعير البكر غنية بمنافعها الغذائية والصحية. وينصح بتناول ملعقتين  كبيرتين من حبوب الشعير يومياً، أو من قشرتها أو ثلاث شرحات من خبز الشعير  (توست).
- يمكن  استعمال الشعير كبديل للأرز كما يمكن استعمال طحين الشعير كبديل لطحين  القمح. كما أن قشر الشعير يضاف إلى أنواع الخبز والمعجنات وإلى اللبن  والحبوب الأخرى لزيادة فائدتها.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الذرة*








*المحتويات:* 
- تجتمع  في الذرة عدة مركبات مثل البروتينات، الكربوهيدرات، الدهن (كمية قليلة)،  المعادن والفيتامينات إضافة إلى كمية كبيرة من النشا والألياف والسكريات  والأحماض الأمينية والعضوية وغيرها.

* طريقة الاستهلاك:
- كما تعتمد شعوب جنوب شرق آسيا على الأرز فإن شعوباً مثل شعب المكسيك تعتمد على الذرة ومشتقاتها (على العرنوس عادة). 
- من الأفضل سلق الذرة على البخار وفصل الحبوب بواسطة السكين حفاظاً على كامل عناصر الغذاء فيها.
- من جهة الفائدة الصحية فإن أفضل الخيارات تحضير الذرة على البخار وحفظها مثلجة.
- طحين الذرة يدخل في تحضير الصلصات، كما وأنه يخلط مع طحين الحبوب الأخرى كمادة للعجين كما وأنه يطبخ لوحده بعد إضافة الماء إليه.
- ويستعمل في المطبخ الصيني العرنوس ذو الحجم الصغير فيضاف إلى الخضار المشكلة التي تقدم إلى جانب اللحوم أو يدخل في تحضير السلطة.
- من  "الكورن فلكس" المحضر من الذرة والذي يتمتع بشهرة واسعة (يقدم عادة أثناء  الفطور) يستحسن اختيار النوع الأقل حلاوة والأغنى بالألياف.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الحنطة السوداء*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- تحتوي  الحنطة السوداء على كمية كبيرة من البروتين، النشا، الأحماض العضوية،  الأحماض الأمينية، الفيتامينات والمواد المعدنية والألياف وتحتوي أزهارها  على مادة غلوكوزية تسمى الروتين، وتعتبر أزهار الحنطة السوداء من المواد  المغرية للنحل الذي يجني منها الكثير من العسل.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- تستعمل نبتة الحنطة السوداء بشكل رئيسي لإستخراج القمح الأسود ومادة الروتين التي تحمي القلب من المشاكل ولا تسمح بزيادة ترسبات الـ LDL  داخل الأوعية الدموية، كما تستعمل كمصدر للعسل يربى بالقرب من حقولها  النحل. أما حبوبها فتطهى أو تطحن ليصنع من عجينها خبز أسود أو معجنات أخرى.
- في الهند تستعمل بشكل رئيسي لصناعة الخبز. كما تستعمل أوراقها للأكل. أما في الصين واليابان فتصنع منها الشعيرية.
- والحنطة  السوداء تحتوي على حمض أميني يدعى الليسين يساعد في تخفيف وطأة بعض  الأمراض منها "الهربس" لأن الهربس ينمو في الجسم بوجود حمض أميني آخر يتم  تعطيله بواسطة الليسين.
- وتوجد  في الحنطة السوداء ألياف تبعد الإمساك وتنظم مستوى السكر في الدم. أما  الذين يعانون من الحساسية تجاه القمح الأبيض فإنهم يجدون في الحنطة السوداء  بديلاً مفيداً.
- والنباتيون  يجدون فيها مصدراً للبروتين والنشا الذي يتم امتصاصه في الجهاز الهضمي  ببطء، مما يولد الإحساس بالشبع لذلك تعتبر الحنطة السوداء مفيدة للحمية.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- تستعمل الحنطة السوداء في حميات تخفيف الوزن لأنها غنية بالمواصفات التي تخدم هذه المهمة.
- وهي مشهورة وتتمتع بشعبية كبيرة في المناطق الشمالية الباردة (في روسيا وجوارها) حيث يحضر منها طبق "الكاشا".
- أما  في اليابان فيتم خلط طحين الحنطة السوداء مع طحين القمح للحصول على  "السابا" كما تستهلك حبوبها مثل الأرز. وفي بعض البلدان يستعمل قمح الحنطة  السوداء لتحضير الكيك.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الحمص*


​ 

​ المحتويات:
- يؤمن  الحمص قدراً هاماً من الطاقة الحرارية (164ك. كالوري/100غ)، البروتينات،  الكربوهيدرات والألياف. وفيه دهن (لكن ليس فيه كولسترول) وفيه مواد معدنية  وفيتامينات (فيتاميناته تكثر في الحمص الأخضر).

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- يؤكل  الحمص الأخضر في أول الموسم، أو يجفف أو يطحن ويجري تعليبه وشحنه إلى  أرجاء العالم ليدخل كل البيوت ويقدم في كل حفلة وعلى كل سفرة شرقية دون  استثناء.
- عرفه  الطب الشعبي منشطاً ومفيداً لمن يعاني من تشكل الحصى في الكلى والمجاري  البولية. ولأن الحمص غني بالزنك والفوسفور والحديد والنحاس فهو يقوي جهاز  المناعة والذاكرة والعظام والأسنان ويساهم في بناء خلايا أنسجة القلب  والدماغ والعضلات والكلى وهو يخفض نسبة الكولسترول الضار في الدم وينظم  نسبة السكر ويمنع الأكسدة (يحتوي على السابونين).

- ينصح  بعدم الإفراط في تناوله من قبل أولئك الذين يعانون من ضعف في الجهاز  الهضمي وهو إلى ذلك يحتوي على كمية ضئيلة من حمض الأوكزاليك.
- إن  مواد السابونين الموجودة في الحمص ومعظم الحبوب تخفف من نسبة امتصاص  الكولسترول مما يؤدي إلى تخفيف نسبة الكولسترول عند متناولي هذه المواد.
- ويحتوي الحمص على الألياف التي تذوب في الماء وعلى أنواع من السكريات المعقدة التي تساهم في تنظيم نسبة السكر والكولسترول في الدم.
- كما  وأن مواد السابونين الموجودة في الحمص تقوم بمهمة مضادة للسرطان فتخفف  نسبة تكاثر الخلايا السرطانية وتزيد من قدرة جهاز المناعة في الجسم.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يجفف الحمص فيحفظ لمدة سنة خارج البراد (شرط تحييده عن الرطوبة).
-قبل طهوه يتم نقع الحمص في الماء لمدة 12 ساعة، وبعد سلقه يستعمل مهروساً أو تحضر منه البليلة.
- ومن الحمص تحضر الفلافل وتقدم أطباق الحمص بالطحينة المشهورة عالمياً.
-وتحضر من الحمص المحمص بعض أنواع النقولات "القضامة" المملحة.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الأرز*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- تعتبر  حبات الأرز غنية جداً بالكربوهيدرات لكنها فقيرة نسبياً بالبروتينات.  ويحتوي الأرز على مواد آزوتية، مواد دهنية، ألياف، أحماض أمينية وكثير من  النشا. وفيه مواد معدنية (السيلكون والمنغيزيوم خاصة) وفيه فيتامينات تتركز  في القشرة.
-والجدير بالذكر أن الأرز الأسمر هو الأغنى بالألياف والفيتامينات لأن الأرز الأبيض يخسر من مواصفاته أثناء التصنيع.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- بالرغم  من أن الأرز ليس غنياً بالبروتين إلا أنه له قيمة غذائية عالية، فهو سهل  الهضم، يقتات به غالبية فقراء العالم وكثير من أغنيائه. ويشكل الأرز مع  مشتقاته مادة رئيسية في التجارة العالمية.
- يستعمل الأرز في الصناعات الغذائية لاستخراج النشا وغيره.
- ويستعمل  في صناعات العطور لاستخراج أدوات التجميل (حمرة وبودرة وغيرهما). وتستعمل  نبتة الأرز بكاملها في الصناعة.. ومن تبنه يصنع الكرتون والورق.

- الأرز  مصدر هام من مصادر الطاقة التي يحتاجها جسم الإنسان، وتبعاً لخارطة الهرم  الغذائي (الدليل اليومي للطعام السليم) فإنه يتوجب على الإنسان أن يستهلك  حوالي الخمسين بالمئة من غذائه اليومي على شكل نشويات، خاصة النشويات غير  المكررة مثل الأرز الأسمر والخبز والنخالة.

* وبما  أن الأرز يزرع في مناطق مختلفة من العالم فإن هناك حوالي الأربعين ألف نوع  منه في العالم. أما الأنواع الأكثر شيوعاً في الدول العربية فهي التالية:
- الأرز الطويل: وهو غني بالنشا. إذا تم تحضيره كما يجب فإن حبوبه لا تلتصق ببعضها البعض وهو ناشف وخفيف.
- الأرز القصير: يبدو شكله وكأنه مستدير وهو غني جداً بالنشا، وعادة ما تلتصق حباته ببعضها البعض أثناء طهوه يستعمل عادة في المطبخ الصيني والسوشي.
- البسماتي:  حبوبه طويلة، وهناك نوع مميز منه يعتق لمدة سنة بعد الحصاد فيكتسب نكهة  مميزة (قريبة إلى نكهة الفستق) تطول حباته أكثر أثناء الطهو وتنفرد عن  بعضها البعض.
-يتميز النوعان الرئيسيان من أرز البسماتي بلونهما الأبيض والأسمر.
- الأرز الأسمر:  هو أرز كامل أزيلت عنه القشرة فقط. ويتواجد في ثلاثة أحجام قصير، وسط  وطويل. نكهته غنية لأنه لا يتعرض للتصنيع لفترة طويلة، وهو الوحيد الذي  يحتوي على الفيتامين E ويحافظ على معظم أفراد عائلة الفيتامين B.
- الأرز المسلوق جزئياً:هو  نوع من الأرز الذي يتعرض للطهو على البخار لفترة قصيرة ثم يضغط قبل وضعه  في الطاحونة. مغذ أكثر من الأرز الأبيض العادي، يحافظ على نسبة 70% من  قيمته الغذائية لكنه يخسر الكثير من أليافه.

- الأرز الأسمر غني بالفيتامين B1  الضروري الذي يسهل عمل خلايا الجسم (خاصة الخلايا العصبية) حيث أن نقصه في  الجسم يقود إلى ضعف عام وإلى إمساك وتعصيب وعدم تركيز لذلك يعتبر الأرز  مضاداً لهذه الحالات المرضية، فهو ينعش الجسم ويدرأ عنه خطر الأمراض  الخبيثة.
-وبالإضافة إلى الفيتامين B1  فإن الأرز الأسمر يحتوي على الألياف التي تساهم في حماية الجسم من ارتفاع  ضغط الدم وفي تنظيم نسبة السكر وتحمي من بعض أنواع السرطان.
- يستعمل  الماء الناتج عن سلق الأرز الأبيض كعلاج ضد الإسهال الخفيف. ويستعمل الأرز  كمصدر للطاقة وغذاء للذين يعانون من حساسية ضد بروتين القمح (الغلوتان).

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يحفظ الأرز بعيداً عن الرطوبة والضوء. كما أن الأرز المطهو يمكن حفظه في البراد لمدة ثلاثة أيام (لكنه لا يحفظ في الثلاجة).
-إن حصة واحدة من الأرز 200غ تؤمن ثلث حاجة الجسم اليومية من الفيتامين B1.
- ويقدم الأرز مسلوقاً إلى جانب الأطباق الرئيسية ويمكن أن تضاف إليه الخضار المقطعة أو البيض. وهو من أهم مكونات السوشي الياباني.
-هناك منتوجات كثيرة مصنعة من الأرز حيث نجد رقائق الأرز (شبيهة برقائق الذرة) للفطور، وهناك حليب الأرز، كريم الأرز، طحين الأرز...
- وهناك  خبز الأرز الذي يستعمله النباتيون، النصيحة في طريقة تحضير الأرز أن لا  يتم طهوه لمدة طويلة كي لا يخسر الكثير من فوائده الغذائية.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*اليقطين*



​ ** المحتويات:*
- اليقطين  غني بالكربوهيدرات والفيتامينات، وفيه سكر، نشا، ألياف، بكتين، أحماض  عضوية وعناصر معدنية (حريراته 26ك.ك). وفي بذوره نسبة كبيرة من الزيوت  الدهنية.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- يعتبر اليقطين من الخضار المفيدة جداً والمتعددة الاستعمالات (مربيات، وجبات مطهوة، عصير،...).
- اليقطين  النيء مدر للبول ومفيد جداً في حالات الإمساك. أما اليقطين المطهو فينصح  به في حالات التشنج، أمراض الكلى، أمراض الكبد، أمراض المثانة، اختلال  عملية الاستقلاب، الأوديميا، أمراض القلب والسمنة.
- أما عصير اليقطين فهو مضاد للإلتهابات ومفيد لمعالجة الحروق والأكزيما.
- ولبذور  اليقطين استعمالات عديدة. ففي الطب الشعبي كما في الطب العلمي تعتبر هذه  البذور الغنية بالبروتينات عادة مدرة للبول وطاردة للديدان. ولأن اليقطين  غني جداً بالفيتامين A   وبالألياف فإنه يحافظ على سلامة الخلايا ويمنع تحولها إلى خلايا سرطانية  في عنق الرحم والأمعاء الغليظة والمعدة والجلد وفي الثدي وغدة البروستات.

- ويمتاز اليقطين عن شقيقه الكوسى بغناه بالفيتامين A والكربوهيدرات (إلا أن الكوسى أغنى منه بالفيتامينC الذي  يتجمع في القشرة الخارجية). ويتميز الكوسى بسهولة الهضم لذلك يتم وصفه  لتنشيط عملية الهضم في حالات التشنج والسمنة (خاصة للمسنين).
- ويعتبر  اليقطين من أهم المغذيات المفيدة لغدة البروستات عند الرجال لأنه غني  بالمغنيزيوم والزنك، كما أنه يحتوي على أحماض دهنية (أوميغا-3) ضرورية  للجسم. ويساهم اليقطين في اعتراض تشكل الحصى في المرارة (خاصة أوكسالات  الكلسيوم).
- اليقطين  هو أهم مصدر نباتي لمعدن الزنك الضروري لزيادة مناعة الجسم. والزنك كما هو  معروف فعال ضد الالتهابات ويساعد في تضميد الجروح ويعاني من نقصه عادة  الشباب الذين يعانون من الأمراض النفسية كما يعاني من نقصه المسنون.  والجدير بالذكر أن 50غ من بذور اليقطين تسد ثلث حاجة الإنسان اليومية من  معدن الزنك واليقطين مفيد جداً للحوامل.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- يفضل  اليقطين الأخضر من الداخل عن البني. يحفظ اليقطين في البراد لمدة شهرين  شرط وضعه في مرطبان. يعتبر اليقطين من أهم الوجبات الخفيفة في المطبخ  العربي وهو يضاف إلى السلطة وإلى الطبخ أو يحضر مع العجين وحتى على شكل  كبة. والزيت المستخرج من بذور اليقطين غني جداً بالأحماض الدهنية الضرورية  مثل أوميغا-3 و أوميغا-6.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الهليون*






*المحتويات:* 
- الهليون غني جداً بالأحماض العضوية وبالمركبات الكيميائية الخاصة، كما أن فيه أليافاً وفيتامينات ومواد معدنية.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- للهليون  استعمالات واسعة في الطب الشعبي، وتعتمد خصائصه الشفائية على احتوائه على  المواد الآزوتية وعلى الأسبرغين والبوتاسيوم لذلك يعتبر ذا تأثير فعال على  القلب والكلى. الأسبرغين  الموجود في الهليون هو من أهم المواد المدرة للبول ويتمتع بقدرة على كسر  سلاسل الأحماض والأملاح داخل الكلى والعضلات ويساهم في إخراجها من الجسم.
- وقد  أثبت الطب الحديث أن المواد الموجودة في الهليون تساعد على خفض الضغط  وتوسيع الشرايين، كما أنها تنشط عمل الكبد، تخفض نسبة السكر في الدم وتحسن  عملية التبادل الأيضي. وللهليون دور في تنظيف الجسم من بقايا الإشعاعات.
- ويساعد  الهليون أيضاً على تليين وتوسيع عنق الرحم، حماية القلب، مقاومة التهابات  المفاصل وتحسن وضع الجلد. والهليون يخفف حدة الإمساك فهو مصدر لنوع خاص من  الألياف التي تساهم في زيادة البكتريا المفيدة للأمعاء. وبسبب احتوائه على  مادة الكلوروفيل فهو مساعد على تقوية الدم، ولأنه قليل الحريرات فإنه يدخل  في نظام الحمية.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- في  الدول العربية نجد الهليون المعلب أكثر مما نجد هليوناً طازجاً. وينتشر في  العالم نوعان من الهليون هما الأبيض والأخضر والأخير هو الأكثر شيوعاً.  الهليون الطازج يغلف بالورق وبأكياس من النايلون ثم يوضع في البراد لمدة 4  أو 5 أيام على الأكثر.
- الهليون  الطازج أو المطهو بعض الشيء يدخل في السلطة أو يتم تناوله إلى جانب الطبق  الأساسي أو حتى على شكل حساء. الهليون المعلب أو المثلج يتمتع بنفس الفوائد  الغذائية تقريباً إلا أنه يحتوي على كمية من الملح.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الهندباء البرية أو سن الأسد*






* المحتويات:* 
- تحتوي  الهندباء البرية على مواد علاجية، زيوت، أملاح معدنية، فيتامينات وغيرها.  وتحتوي جذورها على جلوكوز مرّ، قطران، كاوتشوك، مواد نخامية، سكر، زيوت  دهنية، كولين، أحماض عضوية، مواد صباغية، مواد معدنية وفيتامينات. في  الأزهار والأوراق تاراكسانتين، صبغيات ومواد أخرى، وفي الأوراق خاصة  سابونين، كلسيوم، فوسفور، وحديد وهي غنية جداً بالفيتامين A.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
- إضافة  إلى استعمالاتها في الطب الشعبي فإن للهندباء مزايا علاجية تم اكتشافها  بواسطة الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة. فالمواد ذات الطعم المرّ في النبتة تحسن  الشهية وتنشط الجسم وتساعد الجهاز الهضمي وتمتلك قدرة على إدرار البول  والعصارة الصفراء وعلى تليين المعدة وطرد الديدان.
- الجذور  والأوراق مفيدة ضد أمراض الكبد والمرارة وضد تشكل الحصى في المرارة وضد  اليرقان، التهاب المعدة، الإمساك والبواسير. وقد تمت الاستعانة بالهندباء  عبر التاريخ لمعالجة الحمى والصفيرة. خلاصة الجذور تستعمل علاجاً ضد  الإلتهابات والبكتيريا ومسكناً، أما خلاصة الورق فمفعولها أقل.
- تدخل الهندباء في خلطة نباتية وتحضر منها الزهورات المغلية التي تزيل السموم من الجسم وتدخل في نظام الحمية.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- تضاف  أوراق الهندباء عادة إلى السلطة أو تطهى كما السبانخ مع شيء من الزيت  والحامض والثوم مما يساعد على تخفيف طعمها المر. أما جذور الهندباء فيجري  تحميصها وطحنها فيستعمل مسحوقها كقهوة سريعة الذوبان، فنكهتها مشابهة لنكهة  القهوة إنما هي خالية من الكافيين.


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2015)

*الملفوف*



​ ** المحتويات:*
-يعتبر الملفوف أحد أنواع الخضرة الغنية. ويقال أن دراسة الفيتامين C قد بدأت من الملفوف الغني جداً بهذا الفيتامين (لا يقل في غناه عن الليمون والبرتقال). وفيه إضافة إلى الفيتامين C  مجموعة من الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية إضافة إلى الألياف والأحماض  الأمينية والسكريات. كما أن فيه بعض المواد التي تساعد النمو وتحسين وضع  الذاكرة.
-والجدير بالذكر أن الملفوف عدة أنواع ويظهر في عدة ألوان. وتضم أسرة الملفوف: الملفوف الأبيض، الملفوف الأحمر، الملفوف الصيني، الملفوف البلجيكي، القرنبيط، البروكولي وغير ذلك.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
-الملفوف  على أنواعه غني بالفيتامينات وغني بالمواد الإضافية مثل الكلوروفيل  والكاروتين وغيرهما. ولأنه يحتوي على مواد تزيد من عمل الأنزيمات التي تزيل  السموم من الجسم. فالملفوف وكما أظهرت التجارب مناضل ضد السرطان خاصة  سرطان الثدي، المثانة، غدة البروستات، الرئتين، الأمعاء والكبد وزغير ذلك.
-الطب الشعبي استعمل الملفوف وعصيره ضد أمراض الرئتين، ضد السل، قرحة المعدة، البواسير، السمنة، الصفيرة، أمراض القلب والكبد وضد الإسهال وغير ذلك.
- وقد عرف في الطب القديم أن تناول ليتر واحد من عصير الملفوف لمدة ثمانية أيام يشفي من القرحة.

- ويعتبر  الملفوف من المواد المقاومة للبكتيريا والفيروسات بسبب غناه بالكبريت لذلك  يساهم في تقوية مناعة الجسم ضد الالتهابات. ولأنه غني بمادة الكلوروفيل  وبحمض الفوليك فإنه يساعد على التخفيف من فقر الدم ولأنه غني بالفيتامين A فإنه يساهم في عملية تجديد الأنسجة، لذلك يعتبر الملفوف كما زيت الزيتون واللبن من الأطعمة التي تطيل عمر الإنسان.
-وكون الملفوف غني بالألياف يجعل منه منظماً لنسبة السكري في الدم ومخفضاً للإمساك.
- والملفوف  يشفي الجروح حيث ينصح الأطباء بوضع ورق الملفوف بعد غليه لعدة دقائق على  الجرح العميق أو على الجلد المصاب بالتهابات فتكون النتائج مذهلة من حيث  سرعة الشفاء ومن حيث تخفيف الألم.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- من  أجل استفادة قصوى من منافع الملفوف الطبية يفضل تناوله طازجاً ومضغه  جيداً. ويفضل اختيار النوع الأخضر للاستفادة من مادة الكلوروفيل. وينصح  بإزالة الأوراق الخارجية للتخلص من المبيدات ما أمكن.
-يحفظ  الملفوف في البراد لمدة أسبوعين، وهو يدخل في أنواع السلطة والمحاشي كما  في طبخات الخضار المقطعة. كما يمكن تناوله مخللاً حيث تتكاثر فيه البكتيريا  المفيدة للأمعاء (Lactobacili).
-الملفوف البلجيكي المعلب أو المثلج يدخل في تحضير السلطة أو الحساء.
-وتفيد  الدراسات أن الجسم يحتاج إلى تناول الملفوف مرتين أو ثلاثة في الأسبوع  (الحصة تساوي 100غ) لكي يستفيد من منافعه وقدراته الشافية.
-أما  أولئك الذين يعانون من الانزعاج نتيجة الغازات التي تتكون في أمعائهم  نتيجة تناول الملفوف فينصحون بتناول الأعشاب والتوابل الطاردة للريح معه  مثل الكراوية ، الكمون وبذور الشمرة وغيرها.


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)

معلومات حلوووووة ومفيدة
عاشت ايدك اني الرب يبارك مجهودك
يثبت لفتره ​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2015)

*المحتويات:* -يحتوي اللفت على بروتين 2,4%، قليل من الدهن0.1%، سكريات 8% وفيهألياف، بكتين، أحماض عضوية، فيتامينات، مواد معدنية وزيوت طيارة. حريراته 18ك.ك في مئة غرام.

** الفوائد والاستعمالات:*
*
*
-اللفت  مشهور بوظائفه العلاجية في حالات أمراض المعدة والأمعاء. وقد درج على  التداوي به منذ قديم الزمان (عولج به لقمان الحكيم وغيره). وقد حفظ دوره في  الطب الحديث أيضاً، فهو كما أعضاء فصيلة الصليبيات يحتوي على مواد تزيد من  إفرازات الأنزيمات فتساهم في إزالة المواد السامة من الجسم وتخفف من تشكيل  المواد السرطانية، وتحمي من سرطان الجهاز الهضمي والأمعاء على وجه الخصوص.

- واللفت مدر للبول، والبوتاسيوم الموجود فيه يحافظ على توازن الضغط، أما الفيتامين C الموجود في اللفت فإنه يقوي جهاز المناعة ويتصدى لتأثيرات الأكسدة على خلايا الجسم.
- واللفت غني بالألياف ويحتوي على سعرات حرارية قليلة، لذلك يمكن إدخاله في نظام الحمية أثناء تخفيف الوزن.
- وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن اللفت وبقية الصليبيات بدرجة أقل يحتوي على مواد مجوثرة (goitrogen)  يعتقد أنها تخفف من قدرة الغدة الدرقية على التعاطي مع اليود. وبما أن هذه  النظرية لم تكتشف تفاصيل الخطر في هذا المجال لذلك ينصح أولئك الذين  يعانون من كسل في الغدة الدرقية بتجنب تناول اللفت والإكثار من الأطعمة  الغنية باليود كثمار البحر والأعشاب البحرية والأسماك والملح الغني باليود  وغيره.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
*
*
-عند شرائنا للفت ينصح باختيار النوع النظيف الخالي من السواد والنوع الأثقل.
- يحفظ اللفت في البراد لعدة أسابيع ويمكن تناوله طازجاً أو مطهواً بعض الشيء. ويجري استهلاكه مخللاً على نطاق واسع.




http://www.lovely0smile.com/Msg-2087.html


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2015)

*الفوائد والاستعمالات:* - نظراً  لغناها بالبوتاسيوم فإن اللوبياء تسد حاجة البنكرياس والغدد اللعابية من  المواد القلوية. وتعتبر اللوبياء الخضراء أفضل من الصفراء من حيث قيمتها  الغذائية.

** طريقة الاستهلاك:*
- في موسمها يمكن حفظ اللوبياء الخضراء في البراد لمدة أسبوع.
- وسواء أكانت طازجة أم مجمدة فإنه يفضل طهو اللوبياء لمدة قصيرة كي لا تخسر منافعها الصحية وقيمتها الغذائية.
- يتم تناول اللوبياء ساخنة عندما تحضر إلى جانب طبق من اللحوم، أو باردة كجزء من السلطة.




http://www.lovely0smile.com/Msg-2046.html


يتبع


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 سبتمبر 2022)

الله يعطيكي العافية


----------

